# Piano black trim pieces



## andycruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I know people that have used carbon fiber on them


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

not glossy black, but I did use a metallic blue with clear coat


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have painted mine red to match my custom interior:










Its extremely easy to pop the silver pieces off, simple start anywhere along the edges with a flat head screw driver (preferably a plastic trim tool), and pry/pop it off. The auto shifter(if you have it) also pops straight off. Put the flat head/trim tool in between the two pieces on the shifter and pry the top piece straight up. Then pry the bottom piece straight outwards from the shifter.

Also, the main HUD cluster pod trim pops right off, simply grab it and pull straight out. Just be careful and take your time, I broke a clip or two removing mine, still went back on without a problem so its not the end of the world if you do break one. If you want to paint the steering wheel silver trim, follow this thread's instructions;

How To Remove The Steering Wheel

Just pop the trim piece off of the steering wheel instead of completely removing it from the steering hub. Also, you DO NOT have to disconnect your air bag to pop the trim off, simply let it dangle down, but support it with the steering wheel itself. If you disconnect the airbag there is a chance that your car wont recognize it and will give you warnings everytime you start your car.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I want to get those cloth dash pieces redone on mine as well... one of these days


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> I want to get those cloth dash pieces redone on mine as well... one of these days


The dash pieces are extremely easy to do, its the door panels that are extremely hard/complicated to re-upholster. Also the contrast between the new dash and stock doors will most likely irritate you until you're forced to either get the doors done, or put the dash pieces back to stock.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> The dash pieces are extremely easy to do, its the door panels that are extremely hard/complicated to re-upholster. Also the contrast between the new dash and stock doors will most likely irritate you until you're forced to either get the doors done, or put the dash pieces back to stock.


Not sure I could do it myself, I would have to get someone to do it for me, LOL


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Why not Plastidip w/ glossifier? Cheap, easy to reverse if you don't like it and pretty hard to screw up. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was curious how the steering wheel trim pops off. But thanks for the heads up. Yeah I going to remove the pieces and take them to a paint shop to have them painted. Here's what I'm looking for, sorry about the weak paintshop.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey smurf do you have a "how to" for the cloth?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

nick993 said:


> Yeah I going to remove the pieces and take them to a paint shop to have them painted.


If you're getting these done in gloss black you will have to be extremely careful to not scratch them. Also, with the radio and HVAC cluster already in piano black, it will look really bad unless you get the color/finish perfect (yes, there are many different shades of "black").

I would recommend having a test piece done to see how you like it and/or adjust it to get it right before diving in and having all your trim painted. You could also experiment with some gloss black vinyl to see roughly how it will look.

If you do get it done and get it to match it will probably look really nice. Post pics! Here's my Eco done in gloss black carbon, and my better half's BMW done in brushed black:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/20801-interior-wraps.html

Both cars had bright silver trim before, and both look MILES better with that trim blacked out.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

So how easy is it to remove those two pieces? I was thinking the same thing and thought maybe I will have those two pieces painted cyber gray to match the car and have a spoiler lip painted at the same time.


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

Blue, that looks awesome! I think I'm going to get some of that vinyl and see if someone could help me with it, since I've never done vinyl before. I was afraid the carbon fiber might look "cheap" but yours really doesn't.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

dan200615 said:


> I was afraid the carbon fiber might look "cheap" but yours really doesn't.


I was worried about the same, but the new gloss black carbon really does look good. The older 3M Dinoc product had a matte finish that I thought looked a bit cheap, but the newer 1080 film looks really nice. The textured finish should hide small abrations a little better than a smooth product as well.

Give it a shot, just make sure you have a heat gun or hair dryer... this stuff doesn't stretch much and is easy to tear at room temperature. The radio bezel requires a lot of patience, and to be honest my application has lifted on a couple corners around the vent openings. It was my first try so I'm ok with that, and I have extra vinyl so I may just redo it this spring. After doing two wraps I'm confident my second attempt will be error-free. Look on u-tube, there are lots of tutorials with some great tips on how to keep the stress low while wrapping corners etc.

Even if you fail it's not like this stuff costs a fortune, though I would recommend using a brand name product as they are apparently much easier to use (more stretch, better adhesive). Pros who do this all the time will have their techniques down to a science and may get away with cheaper films that are harder to work with, but I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

nick993 said:


> I was curious how the steering wheel trim pops off. [/IMG]


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ring-wheel-speedometer-dashboard-shifter.html


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

damnn...I was planning on the same mod..refer to the Cruze Dusk edition for the gloss black look.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> ...refer to the Cruze Dusk edition for the gloss black look.


Good call!


----------

